# 21:9 wirklich die Zukunft?



## Sharijan (19. April 2016)

Hallo  zusammen,
man liest ja immer wieder, das das 21:9 Format die Zukunft im Gamingbereicht gehört.
Seit nun einem Jahr spiele ich auf einem 34" 21:9 Monitor, doch momentan hab ich den Eindruck, das statt mehr, immer weniger Top Spiele das 21:9 Format unterstützen. Aktuell überlege ich ernsthaft, zurück zum 16;9 Format zu wechseln, da mich die schwarzen Balken extrem stören und das dauernde gesuche nach Fixes/Mods mich doch nerft.
Was denkt ihr über dieses Thema?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. April 2016)

Sharijan schrieb:


> man liest ja immer wieder, das das 21:9 Format die Zukunft im Gamingbereicht gehört.



Das liest man vielleicht auf den Herstellerseiten von entsprechenden Monitoren - abseits davon sehe ich einen echten Mehrwert solcher TFTs nur im Bereich Rennsportsimulation und vergleichbarem aufgrund bedeutend höherer Immersion beim fahren - diese Spiele sind auch entsprechend auf diese Auflösungen ausgelegt.

Bei den restlichen Spielen kann ich keinen Trend zu solchen Bildschirmen erkennen, weder in der Vergangenheit noch in der Zukunft.


----------



## Saguya (19. April 2016)

Ein Trend ist es nicht, aber schon nice in 21:9 zu spielen  habe selbst einen 21:9 moni und habe ihn dazu gebracht das er 3440x1440 nimmt, sieht schon geil aus, bei vielen Games, aber nicht alle Spiele unterstützen den Aspec leider, bestes bsp. ist aktuell Dark Souls III, das geht nur in 16:9


----------



## koffeinjunkie (19. April 2016)

Das Problem an 21:9 ist, dass sich einfach zu wenig Hersteller darauf spezialisieren und die Geräte zu einem fairen Preis anbieten. Ich möchte aber definitiv nicht mehr zurück zu 16:9 oder sonst was. Ein Jammer das es sich bei den Fernseher auch so verhält aber übertrieben Gerätepreise machen halt einen Fortschritt zunichte. Für Filme ist das onehin nicht schlecht da keine Balken und für Spiele ebenso. Vielleicht trifft es die Spiele die dem eigenen Geschmack entsprechen eher weniger aber in meinem Fall gab es einige Spiele wo das einfach Spaß gemacht hat. Und wenn es Anwendungen gibt die halt nicht so eine Auflösung unterstützen, dann spiele ich halt mit Balken aber bin wenn es was gescheites gibt, dafür gerüstet und genieße dann ein Breitbild.

Daher sind mit die wenigen Spiele wichtig, die das unterstützen und das sind nicht gerade extrem wenige.


----------



## manimani89 (19. April 2016)

8k oled mit 16:9 ist zukunft. das 21:9 format wird zu selten unterstützt. sicher keine zukunft!


----------



## michelthemaster (19. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe es ähnlich wie meine Vorredner hier. 21:9 ergibt in bestimmten Anwendungsbereichen zB als Ersatz für ein Multi-Monitor-Setup oder für bestimmte Spielgenre ala Rennspiele etc schon Sinn. Aber ich wüsste nicht, was ich an meinem Desktop zum arbeiten mit so einem breiten Teil machen sollte, da ist mir 16:9 doch schon deutlich lieber, weil idR guckt man ja nicht nur Filme bzw zockt nicht nur am Computer. Ich möchte dir aber absolut nicht deinen tollen Monitor schlecht sprechen. Für manche Situationen hätte ich auch gerne so ein Ding, nur eben nicht für meine alltägliche PC-Nutzung 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## koffeinjunkie (19. April 2016)

@*michelthemaster*
Erst recht wenn man eben nicht nur zockt oder Filme schaut, ist das doch optimal. Schon mal 2 Dokumente nebeneinander gehabt oder den Explorer geteilt wenn mehrere Daten hin und hergeschoben werden mussten? Oder aber Programme, Videschnitt oder Bildbearbeitung offen gehabt wo man schö nebeneinander alles verfrachten kann und einen guten Überblick hat? Ich sehe bis jetzt hauptsächlich Vorteile wenn man es eben für alles benutzt. Sei es für viele offene Tabs im Browser oder ein Desktop wo Rainmeter mit zig Einstellungen läuft, mehr Platz schadet in seltensten Fällen. Daher verstehe ich eher nicht die Menschen (sowie gewisse Grafiker oder Dokumentfetischisten die mit 16:10 bspw. leiber mehr Höhe haben wollen) das es nicht erstrebenswert wäre. 

Es sei denn, du benutzt es in der Tat nicht so wie ich es beispielhaft beschrieben habe.


----------



## Hogan (19. April 2016)

Ich habe damit noch nicht gespielt, sie mir aber genauer angeguckt. Gefallen mir garnicht. Extreme Breite, aber kaum Höhe im Vergleich. Ich werde mir sowas nicht zulegen.


----------



## AYAlf (20. April 2016)

Die Zukunft ist das was die Filmindustrie uns vorgibt.
Damals bei dem Sprung von 4:3(CRT)  auf 5:4 (TFT) haben alle gesagt, das wird sich nicht durchsetzen
Bei dem Formatwechsel 5:4 auf 16:10 haben Alle gesagt, das ist nur ein kurzer Trend.
Bei dem Wechsel von 16:10 (gibt es heute kaum noch) zu 16:9 haben alle gesagt, dieses Format taugt nix für den PC, viel zu niedrig. Und was hat sich durchgesetzt?
Und nun stehen wir wieder vor einer neuen Auflösung, nämlich 21:9 und viele behaupten, dass sich das Format für den PC nicht durchsetzten wird.
Nicht nur Racing Games profitieren von dem Format, auch FPS oder Strategietitel. Es hat Curved Monitore erst möglich gemacht für den PC.
Ich will von meinem Curved 21:9 144Hz Monitor bestimmt nicht mehr zu einem 16:9 Format zurück.


----------



## cryon1c (20. April 2016)

Ich halte 21:9 für deutlich interessanter als 4K 16:9.
Mein nächster Monitor wird auf jeden Fall ein 21:9 in der Mitte, gefolgt von 2 gedrehten 16:9 an den Seiten damit man auch bequem lesen kann.
Das ist das ultimative Setup aktuell für alles. Wenns net reicht, kommt noch n 4er oben drüber. 
Aktuell habsch noch 3x FullHD und warte bis ich sie alle am Stück ersetzen kann, ohne 2000€+ hinklatschen zu müssen. Und ne neue GPU die das auch stemmt, muss auch da sein^^


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (20. April 2016)

Ich finde 21:9 eigentlich klasse. Braucht mit 2560x1080 nicht ganz so viel Leistung wie Wqhd und der Sichtbereich ist dennoch deutlich größer.
Überlege deshalb auch seit einiger Zeit, andererseits wirkten die 27/28" Modelle im Laden doch sehr wie Sehschlitze.
Täuscht natürlich auch schnell, wenn daneben 34" 4K-Monitore stehen.


----------



## freezy94 (20. April 2016)

Mein nächster Monitor wird ein 34 Zoll 21:9 Monitor. Am liebsten Curved, ist aber keine Pflicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2016)

Ich nutze 21:9 und es ist ein geniales Format,  aber vermutlich ist es nicht die Zukunft. Zumindest nicht in den nächsten Jahren. 

16:9 hat sich sehr weit verbreitet und einen solchen Standard kann man nicht so einfach ändern.


----------



## bummi18 (26. April 2016)

Ich hab nun schon ne weile meinen 34 " curved 21:9 mit 3440 x 1440 Auflösung ... und muss sagen , genial und für alle Games geeignet , nicht nur für Rennspiele. Ich spiele von Black Ops 3, Far Cry  bis hin zu star citizen... ein gigantischen bild   möchte ich nicht mehr missen  , auch wenn es keine 4k auflösung ist sieht man schon einen extremen unterschied zu meinem 27" FHD 2. Monitor .


----------



## enta (26. April 2016)

Also ich hatte schon einen 29" 2560x1080 der war supi aber in der Höhe mir einfach nicht genug und jetzt einen 34" 3440x1440 curved und der is hammer.
Ich möchte den nicht mehr missen. Once you go 21:9 you never go.... back.... äh ja.

Jedenfalls finde ich das die absolut angenehmere Auflösung.
Die Armut an 21:9 Content auf YT hat mich so genervt, dass ich sogar seit kurzem lp´s in 21:9 mache 

Ich bin 100% von der Auflösung überzeugt, nur muss ich sagen, sehe ich das Format nicht so ganz in der Zukunft.
Vllt. in 5 Jahren oder so, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich da in den nächsten paar Jahren groß was tut, 16:9 ist einfach zu übermächtig.

Abgesehn davon, dass noch diverse Spiele die Auflösung nicht untersützen was extrem nervt, sehe ich 0 Nachteile bei dem Seitenverhältnis.
Das selbst AAA Titel kein 21:9 support bieten (Fallout 4, Dark Souls III etc.) is schon echt arm.

ach der bummi, huhu


----------



## bummi18 (26. April 2016)

ja in 29" 21:9 sieht echt klein und schmal aus , 34 " ist deutlich besser und ideal , wenns mal bezahlbare 40" gibt werd ich mir garantiert einen holen.


----------



## enta (26. April 2016)

Ich muss auch sagen, 34" absolut supi, sitze zzt. auch Tisch bedingt sehr nah dran, da is größer nix, aber wenn der neue Tisch kommt, könnte ich mir auch 40" vorstellen.
Bei 21:9 gilt, größer ist immer besser


----------



## tsd560ti (26. April 2016)

Ich hab 25"-21:9, das ist mal interessant zu gucken. 
Abstand liegt immer so bei 40-55cm und dann gehts ab. 

Wenn ich mal nicht Spiele gibts dann die Aufteilung: Links-oben TeamViewer
Links-unten Browser
Rechts PowerPoint 
oder auch teilweise ein 2/3:1/3 Setup mit Browser und Word.


Ein Standard wirds in Zukunft wohl nicht, bei der Masse an 16:9 Smartphones, die wohl weiterhin bestehen werden.


----------



## bummi18 (26. April 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich hab 25"-21:9, das ist mal interessant zu gucken.
> Abstand liegt immer so bei 40-55cm und dann gehts ab.
> 
> Wenn ich mal nicht Spiele gibts dann die Aufteilung: Links-oben TeamViewer
> ...



wenn dir das jetzt schon gefällt , setze dich mal vor 34" curved ....


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. April 2016)

ich hab nen 16:9 1080p und einen 16:9 4k Monitorund bin der Meinung das einzig wahre was man am pc bräuchte wären ordentliche 16:10er und nen 3D-HMD 
aber ich war schon immer etwas komisch ......


----------

